# How to make Charcoal corn?



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

How do you make charcoal (Anery B) corn snakes. 

If I'm correct, in the making of blizzards, an amel is bred with a charcoal, but I'm not sure how to get a charcoal.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Charcoal is just a genetic trait by itself, like amelanistic, or anerythistic. It is not made, or a combination of any other traits, it is a single trait allelle.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. 

Do anery A and anery B look different when hatchlings, and, do you know why there are less type B around, (from what I can see)?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

To be honest, they don't look that different. There can be subtle differences, but the way I can usually tell is the lack of yellow, and perhaps an increase in the silver base and a higher definition of silver to grey as opposed to black/grey/yellow... but of course, a hatchling anery is very much black and white with no yellow on it anyway. I would have a tough time telling a hatchling anery a from an anery b if i did not know the parents - perhaps others would have more luck?

This may be one of the reasons that anery b is less popular - if it looks almost the same as anery a, but is more expensive, and rarer, there is less demand for it, fewer people breed it. Some people may own anery b but not realise it, thinking they own anery a, and simply calling it anery which is technically correct.

Fewer morphs can be made with anery b (blizzard is one of the more popular ones though). A lot of anery b projects also contain anery a also - which makes things a pain in the butt! For example, I bred for the first time this year, a male blizzard from serpenco, and a female amel het anery b from a breeder in the UK. I threw out, amels, blizzards - and snows. The 2 parents came from across the world, yet both were het for anery a, which neither breeder was aware of (enough to declare at any rate). This muddies the waters considerabley.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

Athravan said:


> To be honest, they don't look that different. There can be subtle differences, but the way I can usually tell is the lack of yellow, and perhaps an increase in the silver base and a higher definition of silver to grey as opposed to black/grey/yellow... but of course, a hatchling anery is very much black and white with no yellow on it anyway. I would have a tough time telling a hatchling anery a from an anery b if i did not know the parents - perhaps others would have more luck?
> 
> This may be one of the reasons that anery b is less popular - if it looks almost the same as anery a, but is more expensive, and rarer, there is less demand for it, fewer people breed it. Some people may own anery b but not realise it, thinking they own anery a, and simply calling it anery which is technically correct.
> 
> Fewer morphs can be made with anery b (blizzard is one of the more popular ones though). A lot of anery b projects also contain anery a also - which makes things a pain in the butt! For example, I bred for the first time this year, a male blizzard from serpenco, and a female amel het anery b from a breeder in the UK. I threw out, amels, blizzards - and snows. The 2 parents came from across the world, yet both were het for anery a, which neither breeder was aware of (enough to declare at any rate). This muddies the waters considerabley.



will blizzardxblizzard put out just blizzards or will there other hatchlins as well?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As long as there are no hets involved, blizzard x blizzard will give 100% blizzard


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats funny you say that christy, i find i can spot the difference between a charcoal and anery a mile away.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> thats funny you say that christy, i find i can spot the difference between a charcoal and anery a mile away.


Can you give example/pics, etc?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe I'm just blind, all the ones I've seen in the flesh I have issues telling until they're about a year old, but I may have just seen bad examples :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have only very old charcoal pics, you wont be able to tell from my pics as they are so bad.
as for examples, not sure how you mean? if you were with me and i had 100 mixed in a box i'd get almost all of them right.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

South Mountain Reptiles - Photo Gallery

If the above ^ link works; is it of any help ?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

My 2yo charcoal has pretty pink flushes og his cheeks. I think they have nicer colouring than Anery A's.


----------

